# Wedding car



## Louvin90 (8 mo ago)

Hi me and partner are getting married on the 19th May 2024. We have been waiting quite a few years due to me having cancer among other medical issues. And now I feel alot better we are finally getting married.. He absolutely loves a Nissan skyline and I'm looking to hire one for our wedding. Its in the North West of England Liverpool area.. Could anyone possibly point me in the direction of skyline hire cars please xx


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I’m sure someone can do something for you but I’m not sure anyone will really want to commit this far in advance for fear of letting you down. Maybe try late next year.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

A member might passenger you but you are unlikely to find one to drive!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I think the chap/chapess wants to hire one from a company ? As opposed to a private thing.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes but not sure anyone actually hires skylines....


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Can you imagine the state of it if you could?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It wouldn't last LOL


----------

